# Giants of Iceland



## Luscious Lei (Apr 19, 2014)

A short documentary about the Strongman athletes in Iceland, from  2:45 to 6:30 there's a cool walkthrough in the Jakabol gym, Magnus Ver Magusson's joint aiming at Strongman competition prep.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Apr 19, 2014)

Interesting find Leiurus. I remember watching WSM comps back when I was a kid and remember being in awe of the brute strength these guys had. The shit they go through is insane


----------



## Mrfreakazoid (May 1, 2014)

kool video.Makes me wonder why none of these guys from iceland play for the NFL,their Huge!


----------

